# Bp Series 1 Coolant Drains On Table



## AxeMaker (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello,

I just unclogged the coolant drains on the back corners of the table.  I am wondering, how do I capture the fluid if the glass scale blocks access to the drain holes on both sides?

Edit...  The scale belongs to the factory 2 Axis Newall DRO.


----------



## dlane (Oct 28, 2016)

Have fun with that.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 28, 2016)

I have seen drain holes drilled in the front of the table, but unless you are using flood coolant, I wouldn't even worry about it.  My fogless coolant system uses about a quart of fluid in 8 hours of spindle time.  A shop vac cleans the residue up just fine.


----------



## AxeMaker (Oct 28, 2016)

dlane said:


> Have fun with that.



Now that was helpful.


----------



## AxeMaker (Oct 28, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> I have seen drain holes drilled in the front of the table, but unless you are using flood coolant, I wouldn't even worry about it.  My fogless coolant system uses about a quart of fluid in 8 hours of spindle time.  A shop vac cleans the residue up just fine.



Okay learn me a bit... a fogless coolant system?
Heh, I just ordered a flood system 15 minutes ago.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 28, 2016)

Here is one example.  I don't know anything about this particular product.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/111460485310?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true

Here is what I did:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/digital-mist-coolant-pump.40405/

Scroll down towards the bottom after looking at the schematic drawing on the first page.  You don't need the pump at all, just a little more air pressure in the tank will do.  Mine is all computer controlled, but manual control is just fine.


----------



## AxeMaker (Oct 29, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> Here is one example.  I don't know anything about this particular product.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/111460485310?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true
> 
> Here is what I did:
> ...




Ohhhh !  You are talking about a misting system.  Yeah I have two I bought on the cheap but I have not put them in service yet.

By the way... very cool project!

Here is what I did for my coolant pump and it handles water based coolant easily...  Of course there was some slight modifications to it like removing the original nozzle from the pump and putting a 8' hose on it which goes to my coolant nozzle. And, adding a drain return.  

I used this on my small mill which has a chip tray so the chips for the most part just stay on the tray as the fluid drains.

At .6 GPM the pump would probably provide the perfect amount of coolant to the mister.

Homak 3 1/2-Gallon Portable Parts Washer


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 29, 2016)

AxeMaker said:


> By the way... very cool project!



Thank you!

I never thought of using a parts washer for a flood coolant system, very cool idea.  And I'm guessing that the pump would be happy to supply a mist system.  But probably not actually needed because of the venturi in the mister.  Mine is pressurized because there is no venturi, the pump provides positive control of the fluid independent of the air pressure.  Sometimes I go overkill just because I can.

So back to your original question, I see two options:

Relocate your DRO scale to the front of the table, which is my prefered location.
or, drill & tap new drain holes in the front of your table.


----------



## AxeMaker (Oct 29, 2016)

Ugh...  I will need to get out there and see what's involved...  I wonder if there is a low profile EL I can install maybe???
Actually more pressing now that I am thinking about repairs etc... is getting a X-Axis Feed.  Mine is toast unless I can find parts somewhere on the cheap.


----------



## pineyfolks (Oct 29, 2016)

Can you space the scale away from the table enough to make the drain work? Although you will lose some table travel if you do.  I have my scale on the front of the table.


----------



## AxeMaker (Oct 29, 2016)

pineyfolks said:


> Can you space the scale away from the table enough to make the drain work? Although you will lose some table travel if you do.  I have my scale on the front of the table.



I'm not sure... I will go out there after while and check it all out..  I'll also take a few pics if I see anything unusual.


----------



## AxeMaker (Nov 1, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I never thought of using a parts washer for a flood coolant system, very cool idea.  And I'm guessing that the pump would be happy to supply a mist system.  But probably not actually needed because of the venturi in the mister.  Mine is pressurized because there is no venturi, the pump provides positive control of the fluid independent of the air pressure.  Sometimes I go overkill just because I can.
> 
> ...




Jim,

What if someone were to get one of those inexpensive misters from eBay and bought this to provide the air?  Heck you can just run the misting hose right into a small plastic bottle...

The pic says $39.95 however the real price on the web site is *$28.95 !*


----------



## pineyfolks (Nov 1, 2016)

How about using a tray to catch the coolant. Like one of your wife's old cookie sheets. Set it under the vise and run the drain out of it.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 2, 2016)

Maybe that air compressor would work.  Might be a bit light, but at that price it might be worth a try.


----------



## talvare (Nov 2, 2016)

AxeMaker said:


> I wonder if there is a low profile EL I can install maybe???



AxeMaker,
It wouldn't be very hard to make a low profile ell. You could make it in two pieces where you have an inside half and an outside half (similar to a bulkhead connector).

Just some food for thought.

Ted


----------



## AxeMaker (Nov 2, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> Maybe that air compressor would work.  Might be a bit light, but at that price it might be worth a try.


Yeah it is on the bottom end of the mister's requirement...   But I bought one anyway because I have an airbrush that I can use it with if the coolant mister doesnt work


----------



## AxeMaker (Nov 2, 2016)

pineyfolks said:


> How about using a tray to catch the coolant. Like one of your wife's old cookie sheets. Set it under the vise and run the drain out of it.



I dont think that would be feasible... the table on the mill is 48" X 9" with a 36" travel.  I would need some large trays


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 2, 2016)

Oil drip pan from your local auto parts or hardware store    Normally about 36 x 24 or so.


----------



## AxeMaker (Nov 2, 2016)

talvare said:


> AxeMaker,
> It wouldn't be very hard to make a low profile ell. You could make it in two pieces where you have an inside half and an outside half (similar to a bulkhead connector).
> 
> Just some food for thought.
> ...



The rod for the DRO is close to the table and there is a larger gap on the other side away from the table...  so maybe some kind of modified barb type connector and hose.


----------



## AxeMaker (Nov 2, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> Oil drip pan from your local auto parts or hardware store    Normally about 36 x 24 or so.
> 
> View attachment 138551




Where did you find that one?


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 2, 2016)

That picture was the first google hit, Ace Hardware.  All of the auto parts stores carry them, about $15.  I have a couple on the shelf.


----------



## Sendit (Nov 2, 2016)

AxeMaker said:


> Where did you find that one?



Autozone advance,  advance auto, Oriley , Napa, Car Quest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AxeMaker (Nov 4, 2016)

AxeMaker said:


> Jim,
> 
> What if someone were to get one of those inexpensive misters from eBay and bought this to provide the air?  Heck you can just run the misting hose right into a small plastic bottle...
> 
> The pic says $39.95 however the real price on the web site is *$28.95 !*



The little $28 air compressor is CRAP !  It arrived this afternoon.  When I took it out of the box you could hear parts rattling around inside.  When I plugged it in and turned it on all it did was hum.
View attachment 138424


Soooooo....  Now that I have established that it is a POS...  I am looking at this little pump selling for $89.00.  I can use it for the misting setup and for my airbrushes.

Campbell Hausfeld CT100100AV - 1 Gallon Hand-Carry Air Compressor

*Specifications:*

125 Max PSI
0.7 SCFM @ 90 PSI
3 year limited warranty


----------



## pineyfolks (Nov 4, 2016)

I've found those little compressors to be pretty noisy and they cycle a lot because of the tank size. It will probably be better if you could set it in another part of your shop so you don't have to listen to it. You might find that a mister uses more volume than pressure and a larger compressor that could be used all over your shop be more useful in the long run.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 4, 2016)

As to draining the Bridgeport, could you drill a drain hole in the front of the table and plumb it from there?


----------



## AxeMaker (Nov 4, 2016)

T Bredehoft said:


> As to draining the Bridgeport, could you drill a drain hole in the front of the table and plumb it from there?



I could, but I am not sure I want to take up that task.  I have a really bad back and I would have to use a hand drill and muscle.

I have not had a chance to take a closer look on the backside.  From what I did check out very briefly, a barb fitting might either stick out above the DRO rod or I can get an EL that will drop down in front of the rod. But that was from just sticking my fingers up in there.


----------



## AxeMaker (Nov 4, 2016)

pineyfolks said:


> I've found those little compressors to be pretty noisy and they cycle a lot because of the tank size. It will probably be better if you could set it in another part of your shop so you don't have to listen to it. You might find that a mister uses more volume than pressure and a larger compressor that could be used all over your shop be more useful in the long run.



Yes the diaphragm compressors are very noisy.  The ones that I have considered are piston driven and generally a bit quieter.  Of course with the mill running at the same time it may not matter that much.


----------



## AxeMaker (Nov 5, 2016)

This one is a:

*Single Piston Motor:* Maintenance free, oil-less and quiet operation (_*47 db*_).  I found it on the Master Airbrush site.



 
I was curious what the equivalent of 47 db was and I found this info on the web. 
*

Intensities of common sounds in decibels and time exposure limits*
Sounds Intensities Permissible exposure time 
City Traffic, inside the car 85 dB 8 hours 
Bulldozer 88 dB 4 hours 
Jazz Concert 91 dB 2 hours 
Power Mower 94 dB 1 hour 
Nightclub 97 dB 30 minutes 
Ambulance Siren, inside driver window down 100 dB 15 minutes 
Rock Concert, Leaf Blower 115 dB 30 seconds 
Here is a list of common noises and their decibel levels:


Aircraft at take-off (180)
Fireworks (140)
Snowmobile (120)
Chain saw (110)
Amplified music (110)
Lawn mower (90)
Noisy office (90)
Vacuum cleaner (80)
City traffic (80)
Normal conversation (60)
Refrigerator humming (40)
Whisper (20)
Leaves rustling (10)
Calm breathing (10)


----------



## AxeMaker (Nov 8, 2016)

Anyone know off of the top of their head what the thread size is on the table drains?


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 8, 2016)

I think all of the ones that I have seen are 1/2 inch NPT


----------



## AxeMaker (Nov 8, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> I think all of the ones that I have seen are 1/2 inch NPT



Thank you !


----------

